# Resin Forge New Years Sale - 20% off all FW items!



## ResinForge (Nov 16, 2012)

Hey Guys and Gals!

Resin Forge here! You may have seen our advertising banner floating around the net and wondered who or what we are.










Resin Forge is a one stop shop for all things resin. We cater specifically to converters and conversionist's who like making their own customs models. Currently we are focusing on Forge World bits, straight out of the bag for those that need one of two specific bits but not the entire kit. 

And now with the New Years upon us, its time for another sale! Simply enter the code eve20 upon checkout to get 20% off your entire order. That can be used ontop of any items that are on sale for even more of a discount! This is a great time to check out some FW bits at an actual discount and have them to you faster then even FW delivers! 

If anyone has any questions, please do ask! Just about every single customer we have has been back for seconds and even thirds once they have seen our outstanding service! (including HO's very own Sons of Horus!) We do ship worldwide for flat rates, very often cheaper then what it actually costs. Thats just another way we try to give back to our loyal customers! So act now, before the New Years sale ends!


----------



## ResinForge (Nov 16, 2012)

Happy New Years Everyone!

Resin Forge here again with some new and exciting additions to the shop! 

The Forgeworld 2012 Event Only Enforcer with Cyber Mastiff can now be found in stock, here: http://resinforge.com/ourshop/prod_2411686-2012-Forgeworld-Event-only-Enforcer-with-Cyber-Mastiff.html

The 6th Edition Warhammer 40,000 Collectors Edition Rulebook. #2626/4000 can be found here: http://resinforge.com/ourshop/prod_2411689-Warhammer-40k-Limited-Edition-Collectors-Rulebook-26264000.html

We have also gotten the 4 Volume Liber Chaotica set, which can be found here: http://resinforge.com/ourshop/cat_672929-Games-Workshop-Books-Codexs.html

Act now as all of these are expected to go quickly!


----------



## ResinForge (Nov 16, 2012)

I've worked a bit more of the pre-painted and pre-weather base sets that the Resin Forge will be selling. Here are the first 2 sets of bases. The first being a five base set of 25mm and the 2nd being a three base set of 40mm. I'm considering tossing in some weathering pigments to match the bases so people can weather the models that will mount on them. 










I'm very open to suggestions and ideas right now as the idea is still in the construction phase. So really any feedback at all is very helpful!

And as always, please do visit the FB page here and simply 'like' it to be entered into the give away's and win free FW bits!


----------



## ResinForge (Nov 16, 2012)

Resin Forge's New Years 20% off Sale has been a huge hit! We have made many new customers and expanded our line of FW products. Because of this we have continued the New Years sale until today. But Sadly, today will be the final day the code will work before our next sale.

Act now to still be able to get 20% off your entire order! We have started including Limited Edition and hard to find items as well, all still new and in original packaging.

2012 Forgeworld Event only Enforcer with Cyber Mastiff - http://resinforge.com/ourshop/prod_2411686-2012-Forgeworld-Event-only-Enforcer-with-Cyber-Mastiff.html

Ork Boss 2007 Games Day Limited Edition Model - NIB - http://resinforge.com/ourshop/prod_2418132-Ork-Boss-2007-Games-Day-Limited-Edition-Model-NIB.html

Ork Boss 2007 Games Day Limited Edition Model - Opened - http://resinforge.com/ourshop/prod_2418133-Ork-Boss-2007-Games-Day-Limited-Edition-Model-Opened.html

Warhammer 40k Promo 09 Limited Edition Black Templars Draco Captain - http://resinforge.com/ourshop/prod_2418128-Warhammer-40k-Promo-09-Limited-Edition-Black-Templars-Draco-Captain.html

Warhammer Promo 10 Limited Edition Chaos Sorcerer - NIB - http://resinforge.com/ourshop/prod_2418142-Warhammer-Promo-10-Limited-Edition-Chaos-Sorcerer-NIB.html

The full list of new LE items can be found here: http://resinforge.com/ourshop/cat_684515-Limited-Edition-Models.html

Simpy use the code eve20 upon checkout to get the full discount. The code will be active until Sunday, the 6th of January, Pacific US time.

www.ResinForge.com


----------



## ResinForge (Nov 16, 2012)

Hey Guys and Gals!!

Resin Forge here with tons of new items and restocks on even more! Things have already been selling out as fast as they can be listed thanks to the early heads up via our FB group. If you haven't joined it yet, now's the time! Now, onto the good stuff!

New Restock on weapons (with many more to follow this week with the next FW shipment) at:
http://resinforge.com/ourshop/cat_665292-Weapons.html

New Restock for the Legion MkII, MkIII and MkIV Command Bitz are up at :
http://resinforge.com/ourshop/cat_69...rge-World.html

New Restock for the Legion MkIII "Iron" sets are up at :
http://resinforge.com/ourshop/cat_66...ron-Armor.html

New Restock on the Legion MkII "Crusade" Marine bits are now up at:
http://resinforge.com/ourshop/cat_66...ade-Armor.html

New Restock on the Legion MkIV "Maximus" Marine bits are now up at:
http://resinforge.com/ourshop/cat_66...mus-Armor.html

New Restock for the Cataphractii Terminators up at:
http://resinforge.com/ourshop/cat_67...tor-Types.html

Justerian, Deathshroud and plenty more to follow later this week!


----------

